# Dog hog tied and roasted



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It happened in Ireland, a poor dog was hog tied and roasted alive over a fire, it was found alive but it organs had been cooked, and had some liquid poured over it, it really upset me to think about this poor dog and how it must have suffered, it died of course, but I cant believe the level of cruelty happening to animals these days, why just why would anyone enjoy doing this
The laws really have to be changed for animal cruelty, its Murder, no other word will do,


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Monsters.

Karma has their number (and will be coming to see them) even if the cops don't ...


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Reading what happened to the dog had me in tears, I just cant get my head round somebody doing such a cruel thing, I don't know if it was someones pet or a stray, but looked like a staffie[as usual]


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My son lives in Ireland and posted the link to the Irish Times a couple of days ago..

It makes for gut wrenching reading..
I seriously hope a bunch of animal lovers find this monster before the police do..
A slap on the wrist or a ban on keeping animals isnt enough.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope so too, I would ideally like to see the same happen to them, what on earth does anyone get out of doing something like this, poor little dog, cant stop thinking about it


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Did not happen.

Reports about dog &#39;cooked alive&#39; not accurate - RTÃ News


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Can be pretty annoying when stories, posted in good faith, turn out not to be true. Though in this case I'm very glad it's not true!

Possibly the starving (presumably stray) dog raided the abandoned fire looking for scraps and got singed (embers can remain red hot even when 'you' think the fire has been extinguished) and got char on him which might have created a false impression. 

Still a few unanswered questions, but thanks for letting us know.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I really hope its not true,[ I could cry with relief now , lol ] but why were his front legs tied ,if as reported seems to be the case, still poor doggie, RIP, 
He doesn't look that thin to be a stray, but I really hope that story isn't true


----------



## dawn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

that's sick and horrific how and why would anyone want to do that ,makes me so sad that poor dog x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Linden_Tree said:


> Did not happen.
> 
> Reports about dog &#39;cooked alive&#39; not accurate - RTÃ News


Oh, thank Christ!

Sad enough, but at least not deliberate brutality.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank god it's not true. I was nearly sick reading it. I hate it when these stories circulate in the media though as the cynical part of me fears it might give idiots ideas. I sincerely hope not.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Even if its not true ,it wouldnt hsave surprised me if it was, there are some very sick and psychotic people out there, have heard worse than this that are true


----------



## Europet (Jul 3, 2014)

I am very very sad to read this. There should be some legal action to be taken against the brutality over animals.


----------

